# Hi!



## Landon martinez (Dec 15, 2018)

My name is Landon martinez. First time user. Where do I even begin. Married for 9 years (known each other for 14 years) and just found out my husband has been cheating on me with an ex from 12 years ago. He was dating me when they first met. Found old txts saying he wanted her but she left him and disappeared for a year and a half. They got back together by this time we were already engaged. They broke up she got engaged to someone else but ended breaking up with that guy and got together with my husband 3 years ago. I did find a txt from him telling her I’m hes soul mate and love of hes life. She backed off and he finally ended it. Well 3 months later he begged her to take him back and told her how he couldn’t forget her and had tried everything to forget her and how he needs her in he’s life even thou he knows eventually she needs to meet someone and get married etc.. I guess she’s now dating someone and it seems my husband is now sad and jealous. This has totally destroyed me and I don’t know what to do. I would forgive and forget if this was a one night stand but he’s with an ex who he’s known over 12 years now and even thou they break up they eventually get back together. He says he loves me but why is he constantly looking for her?


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

I think he wants the one he can't have at whichever moment that happens to be. If it were ME, I'd let him have her--since he needs her in his life--even though he is married to you. 

Seems he expresses his love for you by cheating, lying, and disrespecting you. What makes him such a good catch? Five, ten years from now do you still want to be sharing his unfaithful azz with her or the next one?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

The pair bonding effect of an ex can be something people never shake off. Even if this is the case it is no excuse to act on it. I MIGHT be able over look a one night 
drunken slip up long ago (NOT with an ex) but this isn't anywhere near the case ...not even close. This is repeat behavior and as soon as she is single again....you know the story.
I could NEVER live being "plan B" guy while my wife is waiting for "plan A" guy to be available again. That's my take on it but you need to evaluate your
particular situation based on your current relationship. For me personally this would be a show stopper.


----------

